# respecme



## rew (Sep 27, 2011)

retired 67yrs old have 23ft gulf coast looking for fishermen or two to help pay expenses. inshore, use artificial mainly. live in Alvin, tx. fish during the week mostly. pm me about yourself if interested.


----------



## rew (Sep 27, 2011)

*respeckme*

Have some fishermen interested. Will try a trip early next week to see if we relate. Thanks 2coolfishing and the guys who pmed me. Hope all works out for all.


----------



## rew (Sep 27, 2011)

*respeckme*

no more needed for now, thanks


----------



## Rudy77 (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck dude. Post some pics.


----------

